# Manifestaciones feministas en Castilla y León. VOX avisa: "Las que vivais de chiringuitos feministas iros buscando trabajo"



## Vanatico (3 Abr 2022)

*Espinosa de los Monteros define a su partido como «muy peligroso para todos los que viven de la ubre del Estado, a base de victimizarse y luego pedir subvenciones»*


Vox afirmó este martes que las «mujeres podemitas» y las que viven de «chiringuitos subvencionados» lo tendrán peor en Castilla y León con el Gobierno que se formará en esta comunidad tras el pacto entre el PP y el partido de Santiago Abascal.

En rueda de prensa, el portavoz de Vox en el Congreso, Iván Espinosa de los Monteros, hizo estas consideraciones al ser preguntado por la valoración que del pacto en Castilla y León ha hecho la delegada del Gobierno contra la Violencia de Género, Victoria Rosell. Esta alto cargo manifestó que el pacto PP-Vox es una «irresponsabilidad» por las consecuencias negativas que, a su juicio, conllevará en la lucha contra la violencia machista.









Vox afirma que las mujeres que viven de «chiringuitos subvencionados» lo tendrán peor ahora en Castilla y León


Espinosa de los Monteros define a su partido como «muy peligroso para todos los que viven de la ubre del Estado, a base de victimizarse y luego pedir subvenciones»




www.elnortedecastilla.es












Feministas de Castilla y León se manifiestan este sábado con el lema 'Ni un paso atrás en nuestros derechos'


Los sindicatos CCOO y UGT respaldan la protesta que tendrá lugar en Valladolid ante la conformación del próximo gobierno autonómico de PP y Vox




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Abr 2022)

A ver si es cierto y cuando lleguen a poder hacen limpieza. Lo primero: eliminar los ministerios de la cajera y la garzona.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (3 Abr 2022)

Ojalá. 
Tengo que verlo


----------



## Vanatico (3 Abr 2022)

Proximamente: Andalucia.








¡Qué viene Vox!


La encuesta que publicó ayer esta casa ha producido insomnio en el PP. Pobrecitos




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## kyohan (3 Abr 2022)

Manifas de paguiteras exigiendo parasitar al ciudadano.

De encofradoras en una obra encontrarán el paraíso de la igualdad.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (3 Abr 2022)

¡ A fregar coño ya !


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 Abr 2022)

Tengo que ver eso, porque en Andalucía, salvo que este en error , sigue la fiesta de los mariquitas , bollera y trans

Cierto es que nonforman gobierno


----------



## CaraCortada (3 Abr 2022)

Como sabemos los partidos de izquierda han sacado muchos votos gracias al tema mugerio. Vox sabe que de ahí nunca ha sacado ni sacará un solo voto, sin embargo es el único partido que puede sacar votos por ser beligerante con este tema. Finalmente han conseguido la confrontación entre sexos que envenena la convivencia mas que la ideología aunque solo sea porque ya no hay dinero para todo. Solo espero que muchas mujeres sean capaces de razonar minimamente y no estén dispuestas a que su pensión de jubilación sufra merma a costa de mantener el tinglado feminazi porque es un derecho generado que debe estar por encima de la política.


----------



## gonza_rioja (3 Abr 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Como sabemos los partidos de izquierda han sacado muchos votos gracias al tema mugerio. Vox sabe que de ahí nunca ha sacado ni sacará un solo voto, sin embargo es el único partido que puede sacar votos por ser beligerante con este tema. Finalmente han conseguido la confrontación entre sexos que envenena la convivencia mas que la ideología aunque solo sea porque ya no hay dinero para todo. Solo espero que muchas mujeres sean capaces de razonar minimamente y no estén dispuestas a que su pensión de jubilación sufra merma a costa de mantener el tinglado feminazi porque es un derecho generado que debe estar por encima de la política.



Permíteme discrepar. Pese a la creencia generalizada del foro, no todas las mujeres son feminazis. Son difíciles de encontrar pero las hay decentes y con sentido común. Y otra cosa: los Viogenizados y/o divorciados arrojados a la calle con una mano delante y otra detrás tienen madres y hermanas... Y las víctimas de esa aberración jurídica son cada día más...


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (3 Abr 2022)

Algo así es ya impracticable a día de hoy. Se trata una verdadera industria que ha permeado todas las instituciones y estamentos socioeconómicos, de la que ha hecho su medio de vida tantísima gente, que desmantelarla de la noche a la mañana provocaría un estallido social en España. Creo recordar que solo en la CA de Andalucía, coexistían en torno a 2000 asociaciones feministas.

Bill.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (3 Abr 2022)

Feliz Ramadán


----------



## CaraCortada (3 Abr 2022)

gonza_rioja dijo:


> Permíteme discrepar. Pese a la creencia generalizada del foro, no todas las mujeres son feminazis. Son difíciles de encontrar pero las hay decentes y con sentido común. Y otra cosa: los Viogenizados y/o divorciados arrojados a la calle con una mano delante y otra detrás tienen madres y hermanas... Y las víctimas de esa aberración jurídica son cada día más..



Cierto, pero a la hora de la verdad lo que votan lo saben solo ellas. Y si no lo tienen muy claro, que es lo más probable puesto que hay una franja de voto muy volatil que es el que pone y quita gobiernos, pues votarán a quien le aporte mas certidumbre, seguridad, protección etc.. y todo lo demás les importa un pimiento. No nos engañemos, los votos no le caen del cielo al partido ganador y como ya hemos visto a donde nos ha llevado el psoe cada vez que gobierna (los otros tambien desde luego), pero sin embargo vuelve a ganar en las siguientes elecciones, pues nos podemos imaginar de donde salen los votos y cual es el principal motivo para votar. Las madres y hermanas de los viogenizados por muchas que sean y cada vez mas tampoco tienen tanto peso cuantitativo en el resultado electoral.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Abr 2022)

Manifestarse porque no quieren trabajar sino vivir de paguitas como si fuesen discapacitadas. La horca para esta gentuza es poca cosa.

En el fondo, las feministas son ultraconservadoras que quieren ser mantenidas. Sólo que han sustituido al marido por el Estado. Pero querer, quieren lo mismo que las teresas de la sección femenina de la falange. Piensan igual. 

Acabarían antes si aceptaran que lo que quieren es una vida como las de sus abuelas y llevaran tal vida en lugar de retorcer tanto la historia.


----------



## Decipher (3 Abr 2022)

Si cumplen auguro que los nancys y trevijaners del foro van a acabar aún mas jodidos que los progres. Se les van a acabar las excusas.


----------



## cortoplacista (3 Abr 2022)

El precio a pagar por limpiar de tenias el país ya sabemos cual es: la izquierda incendiando las calles, la criminalización mediática, el acoso de la entidad supranacional que nos tutela, activación de las debilidades españolas, etc. ¿Se está preparado para algo así?.
Tocar un pilar de la arquitectura funeraria occidental, como lo es este, compromete al resto ya que no quieren en su seno ningún modelo alternativo al programado que pudiera servir como ejemplo.


----------



## latoso (3 Abr 2022)

"wow, tía que malotes los de Vox.... que fuerte tía, que nos van a mandar al paro..... "

.... cuando hace tiempo que deberiamos estar repartiendo fusiles y matando rojos.

Me parto la polla con este pais de MIERDA esclavizado por el NWO, hasta la ultima majadería de los rojos es importada de fuera para destruirlo todo hasta los cimientos.

Mi esperanza es nula, pero algun dia me llevaré por delante a unos cuantos rojos.


----------



## Triyuga (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Abr 2022)

Que ahora vienen los chiringuitos de los GITANOTOREROS Y CAGACORRALES


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 Abr 2022)

Que se jodan las feministoides. 

Aaaaaaa currar!!!


----------



## pepecling (3 Abr 2022)

Muy bien, pero el movimiento se demuestra andando, eso que no lo pierdan de vista.


----------



## Chulita (3 Abr 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Manifestarse porque no quieren trabajar sino vivir de paguitas como si fuesen discapacitadas. La horca para esta gentuza es poca cosa.
> 
> En el fondo, las feministas son ultraconservadoras que quieren ser mantenidas. Sólo que han sustituido al marido por el Estado. Pero querer, quieren lo mismo que las teresas de la sección femenina de la falange. Piensan igual.
> 
> Acabarían antes si aceptaran que lo que quieren es una vida como las de sus abuelas y llevaran tal vida en lugar de retorcer tanto la historia.



Tampoco te creas que los que se nutren de estos hilos son mucho mejor que ellas. Pues su queja es en base a que lo que les jode es no estar ellos en el bando privilegiado. Por eso hablan de la destrucción de la familia y le tienen esa
pantomima a algo tan carca, Paco y detestable como el modelo anterior católico. Pero como les conviene más que este, pues ese es el que se sienten que se les niega.

Si no fuese el feminismo, serían los calvos. Es la mediocridad una vez más de los mismos nulos de siempre.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Abr 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Tampoco te creas que los que se nutren de estos hilos son mucho mejor que ellas. Pues su queja es en base a que lo que les jode es no estar ellos en el bando privilegiado. Por eso hablan de la destrucción de la familia y le tienen esa
> pantomima a algo tan carca, Paco y detestable como el modelo anterior católico. Pero como les conviene más que este, pues ese es el que se sienten que se les niega.
> 
> Si no fuese el feminismo, serían los calvos. Es la mediocridad una vez más de los mismos nulos de siempre.



Pues que se casen con las feminazis, porque lo que quieren es que las mantenga alguien


----------



## Chulita (3 Abr 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Pues que se casen con las feminazis, porque lo que quieren es que las mantenga alguien



Pues eso digo yo, coño. Que las seduzcan con el fin de quedarse con sus paguitas el importe restante. 
Un plan perfecto. Y NO LO VEN.


----------



## Chulita (3 Abr 2022)

Qué dices fraca. Si yo soy un bot


----------



## Sputnik (3 Abr 2022)

Hay poligonos muy majos en toda España, con buenas farolas y esquinas, para las emprendedoras no faltara trabajo.


----------



## Vanatico (3 Abr 2022)

La manifestacion de Valladolid ha sido un "exito" Mas de *100* personas han acudido a ella.
Charos subvencionadas con el culo en llamas.















Noticias de Deportes, sucesos, cultura, economía, empresas, en tu periódico digital.


Noticias de Deportes, sucesos, cultura, economía, empresas, en tu periódico digital.




www.tribunasalamanca.com


----------



## jur2017 (3 Abr 2022)

Ojalá y nos nutra


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> *Espinosa de los Monteros define a su partido como «muy peligroso para todos los que viven de la ubre del Estado, a base de victimizarse y luego pedir subvenciones»*
> 
> 
> Vox afirmó este martes que las «mujeres podemitas» y las que viven de «chiringuitos subvencionados» lo tendrán peor en Castilla y León con el Gobierno que se formará en esta comunidad tras el pacto entre el PP y el partido de Santiago Abascal.
> ...



Chollos a tomar por el culo, A fregar escaleras.


----------



## JmDt (3 Abr 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Por eso hablan de la destrucción de la familia y le tienen esa
> pantomima a algo tan carca, Paco y detestable como el modelo anterior católico.



No se qué tiene de malo una familia de Padre madre e hijos....

Desconozco el problema de que la iglesia promueva la familia natural que es la anterior.

Mejor promocionar modelos alternativos:

Madre solteras inseminadas...

Maricas comprando bebés en Ucrania a vientres de alquiler...

Modelos basados en el YOISMO yo puedo ser madre sin hombres o ser padre sin mujeres, ahora bien el resto de la sociedad tendremos que asumir el coste de su conciliación......

En fin Paco y carca la famila de toda la vida...


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1011110
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011113



Jooooder, me acabas de recordar con esas tijeras a Manuela Malasaña.


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Abr 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> Hay poligonos muy majos en toda España, con buenas farolas y esquinas, para las emprendedoras no faltara trabajo.



Con los pelos del coño con trenzas y los sobacos pareciendo cambrones sin faltarles el pelofrito lleno de colorines, se van a morir de hambre.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Abr 2022)

Anda, los sindicatos, callados como putas/os/es ante todo tipo de problemas económicos, van y se manifiestan contra la formación de un gobierno legítimamente votado. Lo esperable. 

Y los de VOX, espabilen a quitar ya estas mamarrachadas, que en su comunidad han organizado este taller:









Taller educativo imprescindible en Soria: "Píntate el Toto"







www.burbuja.info


----------



## birdland (3 Abr 2022)

si si ,,,, claro y tal
Da igual a quien votes siempre que salgan los rojos 
Verdad ?


----------



## fenderman (3 Abr 2022)

esas cosas de respetar lo que digan las urnas y tal , sólo cuando salen los nuestros, solo queremos el ancho del embudo . . .


----------



## Catalinius (3 Abr 2022)

Bravo por Vox


----------



## todoayen (3 Abr 2022)

Se vive muy bien luchando por derechos que ya se tienen y que costaron la vida a otras que ya no están.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Abr 2022)

CCOO y UGT no se manifiestan por la ruina de todos los trabajadores

Nooooooo

Lo hacen por feminazis locas e histéricas 

Parásitas premium


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Abr 2022)

Solo le interesan sus chiringuitos


----------



## Mahbes (3 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> *Espinosa de los Monteros define a su partido como «muy peligroso para todos los que viven de la ubre del Estado, a base de victimizarse y luego pedir subvenciones»*
> 
> 
> Vox afirmó este martes que las «mujeres podemitas» y las que viven de «chiringuitos subvencionados» lo tendrán peor en Castilla y León con el Gobierno que se formará en esta comunidad tras el pacto entre el PP y el partido de Santiago Abascal.
> ...



uuuuuuy...que ha dicho!!!!.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Abr 2022)

No se manifestaron por LA VÍCTIMA DE LA VIOLACIÓN DE IGUALADA y se manifiestan contra unos resultados electorales.


----------



## la_trotona (3 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> *Espinosa de los Monteros define a su partido como «muy peligroso para todos los que viven de la ubre del Estado, a base de victimizarse y luego pedir subvenciones»*
> 
> 
> Vox afirmó este martes que las «mujeres podemitas» y las que viven de «chiringuitos subvencionados» lo tendrán peor en Castilla y León con el Gobierno que se formará en esta comunidad tras el pacto entre el PP y el partido de Santiago Abascal.
> ...



No son perfectos, pero por esto merece la pena votarles, y sí, puede que tengan sus chiringuitos también, pero si cuestan mucho menos y quitan mucho dinero a las feminazis, seguirá mereciendo la pena.


----------



## la_trotona (3 Abr 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Tengo que ver eso, porque en Andalucía, salvo que este en error , sigue la fiesta de los mariquitas , bollera y trans
> 
> Cierto es que nonforman gobierno



En Andalucía han bajado el porcentaje de subvenciones y andan rabiosas por ello, algo es algo.


----------



## la_trotona (3 Abr 2022)

Bill Boss ❤ dijo:


> Algo así es ya impracticable a día de hoy. Se trata una verdadera industria que ha permeado todas las instituciones y estamentos socioeconómicos, de la que ha hecho su medio de vida tantísima gente, que desmantelarla de la noche a la mañana provocaría un estallido social en España. Creo recordar que solo en la CA de Andalucía, coexistían en torno a 2000 asociaciones feministas.
> 
> Bill.



¿Estallido social? ¿Feminazis montando más jaleo que camioneros cabreados? Lo dudo, lógicamente se va a hacer poco a poco por los complejos del PP, pero con la deuda astronómica que tienen las administraciones, no queda otra si se quiere mantener el estado.


----------



## la_trotona (3 Abr 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> El precio a pagar por limpiar de tenias el país ya sabemos cual es: la izquierda incendiando las calles, la criminalización mediática, el acoso de la entidad supranacional que nos tutela, activación de las debilidades españolas, etc. ¿Se está preparado para algo así?.
> Tocar un pilar de la arquitectura funeraria occidental, como lo es este, compromete al resto ya que no quieren en su seno ningún modelo alternativo al programado que pudiera servir como ejemplo.



Cuando el estado quiere, la represión puede ser dura. Es muy fácil ir de rebelde con todo el gobierno a tu favor, cuatro palos en dos manifestaciones y la gran mayoría de las feminazis se terminan achatando. No son ni mineros, ni camioneros.


----------



## la_trotona (3 Abr 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Que ahora vienen los chiringuitos de los GITANOTOREROS Y CAGACORRALES



Más baratos y menos jodidos para los varones que los de las feminazis.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Abr 2022)

Quitar dinero a los amigos de otros para dárselo a los suyos. 



Mientras haya votontos habrá políticos


----------



## bloody_sunday (3 Abr 2022)

Mocho es ochom al revés por que sera?


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Cuando el estado quiere, la represión puede ser dura. Es muy fácil ir de rebelde con todo el gobierno a tu favor, cuatro palos en dos manifestaciones y la gran mayoría de las feminazis se terminan achatando. No son ni mineros, ni camioneros.



Aún no he visto dar palos, ni siquiera levantar una ceja, en la manifa a de Vox....


----------



## FilibustHero (3 Abr 2022)

Ojalá lo hagan. Pero tengo que verlo.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (3 Abr 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Como sabemos los partidos de izquierda han sacado muchos votos gracias al tema mugerio. Vox sabe que de ahí nunca ha sacado ni sacará un solo voto, sin embargo es el único partido que puede sacar votos por ser beligerante con este tema. Finalmente han conseguido la confrontación entre sexos que envenena la convivencia mas que la ideología aunque solo sea porque ya no hay dinero para todo. Solo espero que muchas mujeres sean capaces de razonar minimamente y no estén dispuestas a que su pensión de jubilación sufra merma a costa de mantener el tinglado feminazi porque es un derecho generado que debe estar por encima de la política.



Lo que comentas de los votos es crucial.



El tema del feminismo ya cansa a muchos, pero ese hartazgo no está siendo bien capitalizado por nadie.

Si VOX hace algo serio contra las políticas de género (más allá de incluirlo en su discurso) podrá pescar votos en ese nuevo nicho.

Para que eso funcione tendrá que visibilizar que, a pesar de rebajar el presupuesto en chocho charlas, la violencia machista no aumenta.


----------



## la_trotona (3 Abr 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Aún no he visto dar palos, ni siquiera levantar una ceja, en la manifa a de Vox....



Ni yo tampoco he visto dar palos, a veces no haciendo caso de la policía, en las mil y unas manifestaciones feminazis y pintando lo que les da la gana.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Abr 2022)

Si ganase VOX las elecciones generales, ardería el país. Manifestaciones y huelgas a tutiplén.


----------



## Lady_A (3 Abr 2022)

Quieren quitar los chirringuitos que pintan totos en bolsas para poner chirringuitos que pintan nazarenos con los dedos.


----------



## nelsoncito (3 Abr 2022)

Gilipollas.


----------



## nelsoncito (3 Abr 2022)

La nauseabunda escoria feminazi está nerviosita porque por primera vez en 18 años puede retroceder un poquito su chollo trincón.

El parasitismo feminazi agresivo contra el hombre se va a acabar de una vez por todas.


----------



## Froco (3 Abr 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Tampoco te creas que los que se nutren de estos hilos son mucho mejor que ellas. Pues su queja es en base a que lo que les jode es no estar ellos en el bando privilegiado. Por eso hablan de la destrucción de la familia y le tienen esa
> pantomima a algo tan carca, Paco y detestable como el modelo anterior católico. Pero como les conviene más que este, pues ese es el que se sienten que se les niega.
> 
> Si no fuese el feminismo, serían los calvos. Es la mediocridad una vez más de los mismos nulos de siempre.



Tanta maldad solo puede ser supurada por alguien que no tuvo amor en su familia. La familia es lo más importante en la vida, tanto como para el individuo como para un país, aunque ninguno sea consciente de ello. ¿Que tiene de detestable el "modelo católico" como tu lo llamas? A los que nos alegran estos hilos, nos nutren porque las gipolleces de cada uno se las costee cada uno. A mi no tienen porque estar sacándome los cuartos para "pintarse el toto" o para "chochocharlas" el que las quiera, que se las pague el.


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> *Espinosa de los Monteros define a su partido como «muy peligroso para todos los que viven de la ubre del Estado, a base de victimizarse y luego pedir subvenciones»*



Hay que ser cinico hijo de la gran puta, cuando el es un marquesito que toda su puta vida, el y toda su puta estirpe, han estado viviendo de la ubre del estado

Asi que ya sabeis femizorras, iros buscando trabajo, que ahora los chiringuitos son para toreros y escopeteros como el y su padre


----------



## birdland (3 Abr 2022)

Joder 
solo por escuchar a ivan espinosa, en rueda de prensa , diciendo que todo el royo lgtbi, el feminacismo o la inmigración descontrolada con vox tenía los días contados ,solo por eso , ya vale la pena votar a vox 

escucharon ustedes a feijoo diciendo que le tenia respeto y admiración a los sindicatos ??? a cuca Gamarra diciendo que el feminismo estaba en el adn del Pp ?

SOLO QUEDA VOX


----------



## nelsoncito (3 Abr 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hay que ser cinico hijo de la gran puta, cuando el es un marquesito que toda su puta vida, el y toda su puta estirpe, han estado viviendo de la ubre del estado
> 
> Asi que ya sabeis femizorras, iros buscando trabajo, que ahora los chiringuitos son para toreros y escopeteros como el y su padre



Estás muy escocida, mangina amargada, el asunto del juicio con el contratista del Sr. Espinosa fue un bluf. Todo legal y claro. Te tuviste que meter tus vomitonas de bilis otra vez por el culete.


----------



## zirick (3 Abr 2022)

Al final solo queda VOX


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Abr 2022)

El tema del feminismo en España se aclara con una sola frase :

- hay demasiados hombres en paro porque no encuentran ocupación, a pesar de estar preparados, al estar ocupados todos los puestos por mujeres....
Y faltan madres.

Los que han diseñado esta trama para agilizar en España el plan kalergi , matan dos pájaros de un tiro :

- por un lado los hombres al no poder trabajar no pueden salir de casa sus padres ni mantener una familia

- por el otro las mujeres jóvenes en edad reproductiva al estar trabajando, se les pasa una etapa fundamental de su vida que es la de tener su primer hijo y luego se convierten en solteronas.


----------



## elmegaduque (4 Abr 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Ojalá.
> Tengo que verlo



Sólo hay que ver cómo en Andalucía, Murcia y Madrid (gobiernos sostenidos por VOX), las marranas del género sobreviven fregando escaleras.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El tema del feminismo en España se aclara con una sola frase :
> 
> - hay demasiados hombres en paro porque no encuentran ocupación, a pesar de estar preparados, al estar ocupados todos los puestos por mujeres....
> Y faltan madres.
> ...



Eres el forero más desconcertante de Burbuja. 
A veces escribes auténticas subnormalidades (desde mi punto de vista, eso lo tenemos claro todos) y otras veces...
...verdad, claridad y concisión. 

Una verdad como un puñetazo en toda la cara.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Eres el forero más desconcertante de Burbuja.
> A veces escribes auténticas subnormalidades (desde mi punto de vista, eso lo tenemos claro todos) y otras veces...
> ...verdad, claridad y concisión.
> 
> Una verdad como un puñetazo en toda la cara.



pon un ejemplo de esas subnormalidades y te la explico con palabras más sencillas para tí


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pon un ejemplo de esas subnormalidades y te la explico con palabras más sencillas para tí



Pues cuando igualas cualquier ser vivo, que son "energía" todos por igual.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Abr 2022)

vOx es mas que un partido politico, es la lucha de los hombres por no ser discriminados, votaria a vOx aunque fuesen comunistas.


----------



## elchicho47 (4 Abr 2022)

Y que lo vean mis ojos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pues cuando igualas cualquier ser vivo, que son "energía" todos por igual.



te podría escribir un libro sobre el tema y quizás lo haga .
Pero por simplificar mucho , la percepción que pueda tener una persona sobre el mismo ser es subjetiva .
Un gato o un perro, actualmente puede ser la única familia de una persona . Su mente ve al animal como al bebé o el núcleo familiar que no tiene pero que habita en nuestro instinto. 
Para mi abuela los gatos no tenían nombre ni sabía cuantos había . Pululaban alrededor de la casa cazando ratones y dormían donde podían . A veces desaparecían porque los cazaban los zorros, o los perros , o enfermaban y morían entre los arbustos sin que nadie lo supiese , pero como las gatas son muy prolíficas siempre había ejemplares jóvenes de repuesto . 

Mi abuela tuvo 10 hijos . 

Todos los vertebrados tenemos el mismo origen, somos parientes , no sólo lo demuestra la genética sino una mínima capacidad de observación. 
Todos los animales son iguales por dentro . todos tienen pulmones , riñones , el sistema digestivo , el sistema sanguíneo y linfático , el cerebro , los ojos ... cambiamos por fuera porque somos máquinas de sobrevivir. Las especies que sobrevivimos es porque nos hemos adaptado al medio cambiante . muchas otras han desaparecido incluido todas las especies de humanos que han existido.

Si tú hubieses tenido la ocasión de observar a los animales , incluso a las aves , su forma de comportarse es igual , son las mismas emociones, los mismos miedos, los mismos deseos , manifiestan su felicidad y alegría y también su angustia e incertidumbre , lo que pasa es que hay que tener cierta capacidad para verlo . 

Se nota que nunca has convivido con ningún animal puesto que si hubieses tenido perro , lo habrías visto bostezar, estornudar, toser , babear por la comida, alegrarse de verte , desear salir a la calle , atemorizarse por ruidos desconocidos ... habrías visto su mirada , como pestañea al mismo ritmo que nosotros , y sobre todo como respira también al mismo compás que los humanos . y todo eso porque descendemos de los peces . Si los observas abrir y cerrar la boca en el agua te darás cuenta que nuestra respiración es eso , incluso el orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos y la eyaculación evitando que el agua se llevase el semen .



_*
El genoma de un ratón tiene más del 95% de coincidencia con el del humano. "El ratón no es un modelo exacto, pero lo podemos usar para comparar cómo funciona el corazón, el hígado y el sistema neurológico", le dice a BBC Mundo el doctor Martin Fray, gerente de Recursos Biológicos del laboratorio.









¿En qué se parecen los ratones y los humanos? - BBC News Mundo


Cada día se publican cientos de estudios que prometen revolucionar medicina. La mayoría de ellos son hechos en ratones. ¿Son esenciales estos animales para la investigación? BBC Mundo tuvo acceso a una "fábrica de ratones".




www.bbc.com




.*_






Por culpa de Descartes los occidentales creen bobadas y supersticiones infantiles ( antropocentrismo cartesiano ) Descartes, Nietzsche y los animales


«En todas las épocas, los hombres más profundos han sentido piedad de los animales…» ( Buda - F. Nietzsche, Schopenhauer y cualquier persona digna ) el animal, dice Descartes, es sólo un autómata, una máquina viviente, «machina animata». Si el animal se queja, no se trata de un quejido, es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## treblinca (4 Abr 2022)

Destruir la sociedad de esta manera no les puede salir gratis.


----------



## Triyuga (4 Abr 2022)

*Legalización del infanticidio en California: la ley permitirá matar al bebé hasta 
28 días después de nacer*






Por Magdalena del Amo.- “Cuando el cristianismo decae, la barbarie se hace presente”. No podemos estar más de acuerdo con las palabras del filósofo y político del siglo XIX, François-René de Chateaubriand, dirigidas a los ilustrados: “Renunciando al cristianismo, no por ello vayáis a pensar que conservareis las nociones superiores de justicia, las ideas verdaderas sobre la naturaleza humana y los progresos de todo género que el cristianismo ha traído a la sociedad: su dogma es la garantía de su moral; esta moral no tardaría en verse asfixiada por las pasiones no gobernadas por el freno de la fe. Ahora bien, no se vuelven a encontrar las elevadas virtudes cristianas allí donde ha reinado y se ha extinguido el cristianismo”. Su pensamiento recobra fuerza en nuestros días y, muy a nuestro pesar, lo consagra como profeta. Hay que reconocer que causa pena esta reflexión, porque es como dejarnos sin esperanza de recuperar la empatía, la decencia y la moral, esto es, el discernimiento entre el bien y el mal.










Legalización del infanticidio en California: la ley permitirá matar al bebé hasta 28 días después de nacer







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Abr 2022)

gonza_rioja dijo:


> Permíteme discrepar. Pese a la creencia generalizada del foro, no todas las mujeres son feminazis.



Muchas no lo son.... hasta que se les planta delante un motivo para serlo.

He visto a mucha gente sensata cambiar de acera en cuento los feminazis le ponen un sugus delante.


En cualquier caso la mitad de los feminazis, o más, son hombres. Se nota que no entiendes el problema feminazi... crees que los feminazis son mujeres... eso es de novatos.


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Abr 2022)

El 70 por ciento de las maltratadas es mentira tipica que quiere cobrar ayudas o se compincha con la pareja para cobrar ayudas, que pone los cuernos al marido o pareja y quiere quedarse con todo,yonqui que se lia con todo dios etc.
Luego van verdaderas maltratadas y no las hacen ni puto caso como le pasó a una amiga de mi madre que se rieron las feministas en su cara la dijeron literal que la ayuden sus hijos cuando sean mayores se pueden poner a trabajar y sacarla de casa.
Mientras vio como una enchufada del Ayto que fingió ser maltratada por su marido la colocaron de barrendera.
Esta mujer tuvo q buscarse la vida ella sola.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 Abr 2022)

Aunque no sea feminista, si te ofrecen 100 euros la hora por charlas de 2 horas con el mismo power point y desde casita.....no van a decir que no!!


Está gente con 3 charlas al mes del mismo power point se levanta 600 , por no hacer nada. Ni te quiero decir las que se dedican a esto con más asiudad o les m pagan a más de 100 euros la hora.

Yo mismo en mi curro he tenido que organizar estas charlas....y claro es que solo hay subvenciones de esto, o son las más fáciles de justificar para la comunidad autónoma, te da el 100% del gasto (no el 60 %u 80% de otras temáticas). Así que lo ponen tan fácil que al final todo el mundo traga.

Muchas asistentes a estas charlas, a la vez se postulan para ser conferenciantes "para las próximas jornadas"...en una especie de esquema ponzi intercambiable de formadores-formados.

Una auténtica mafia sostenida con dinero público, van locas con el dinero público, es enfermizo.


----------



## vanderwilde (4 Abr 2022)

A nosotros nos va a faltar años de vida para ver lo que prometen.

Dicen lo que la gente quiere escuchar. Las leyes esas están puestas con toda la mala leche del mundo. No hay error ni mucho menos, está todo hecho a posta.

Ni VOX, ni VAX, ni VEX, eso lo va a quitar gente de fuera, y ya sabemos quienes.

Si llegar a entrar, se irán poniendo tibios poco a poco y la gente irá tragando.


----------



## señortopocho (4 Abr 2022)

Vamos a asistir a la época de la evidencia pero quien este ciego seguirá ciego. 

CCOO y UGT apoyan la protesta!!!! Esta si pero protestar por la subida de carburantes no. Bajar impuesto mal pedir subvenciones bien.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Catalinius (4 Abr 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Se vive muy bien luchando por derechos que ya se tienen y que costaron la vida a otras que ya no están.



Se le llama chupoptear, robar y amañanar mentes......


----------



## Patito Feo (4 Abr 2022)

Meencantaria.jpg


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El tema del feminismo en España se aclara con una sola frase :
> 
> - hay demasiados hombres en paro porque no encuentran ocupación, a pesar de estar preparados, al estar ocupados todos los puestos por mujeres....
> Y faltan madres.
> ...



Yo voto a vox 
Pero yo trabajaré si quiero y tendre hijos si quiero ni tú ni nadie va decir lo q yo tengo que hacer con mi vida


----------



## la_trotona (4 Abr 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Muchas no lo son.... hasta que se les planta delante un motivo para serlo.
> 
> He visto a mucha gente sensata cambiar de acera en cuento los feminazis le ponen un sugus delante.
> 
> ...



Los hombres feminazis, cuando les dan un palo feminista (normalmente a causa de un divorcio o ruptura de pareja con hijos), ven la realidad y se caen de repente del caballo.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Abr 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Aunque no sea feminista, si te ofrecen 100 euros la hora por charlas de 2 horas con el mismo power point y desde casita.....no van a decir que no!!
> 
> 
> Está gente con 3 charlas al mes del mismo power point se levanta 600 , por no hacer nada. Ni te quiero decir las que se dedican a esto con más asiudad o les m pagan a más de 100 euros la hora.
> ...



Correcto, y si hay alguien que como mínimo las recorte, bienvenido sea.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Los hombres feminazis, cuando les dan un palo feminista (normalmente a causa de un divorcio o ruptura de pareja con hijos), ven la realidad y se caen de repente del caballo.



Los hombres feminazis:


- Son policías, y detienen a la gente sin investigar nada, porque se lo han ordenado, dicen.
- Son jueces, y condenan sin pruebas, boicoteando cualquier forma de defensa.
- Son taxistas, y ponen pegatinas feminazis en sus taxis.
- Son hombres normales, pero que cuando tienen la oportunidad se dedican a promover los principios feminazis.
- Son políticos, que dedican partidas millonarias a chiringuitos feminazis.
- Son foreros de burbuja, y cuando tienen la oportunidad de machacar a un hombre, lo hacen.
- Son antifeminazis, y cuando se enteran de un falsodenunciado dicen "se lo merece por votar" o "se lo merece por no votar", o algo así.


Los hombres feminazis son, en general, mucho más dañinos que las feminazis que tanto os preocupan y que, en el fondo, no hacen casi nada.


De nada. 
Suerte con tus metáforas de caballos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo voto a vox
> Pero yo trabajaré si quiero y tendre hijos si quiero ni tú ni nadie va decir lo q yo tengo que hacer con mi vida



Sí que te lo dicen. Se llama cosmovisión.

Lo que tú eres, lo que tú piensas, está diseñado en los despachos de ingeniería social como en cualquier otro país , la diferencia es que en España son despachos enemigos.

Si hubieras nacido en Argelia, que está ahí al lado , o en Arabia saudita... llevarías un burka todo el tiempo y estarías feliz con ello de la misma manera que llevas mascarilla y ya te has acostumbrado.


----------



## Guillotin (4 Abr 2022)

Ya veremos que es lo que se atreve a recortar VOCS a las feminazis.
Esperemos que no se les pase la legislatura prometiendo, prometiendo y prometiendo.


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sí que te lo dicen. Se llama cosmovisión.
> 
> Lo que tú eres, lo que tú piensas, está diseñado en los despachos de ingeniería social como en cualquier otro país , la diferencia es que en España son despachos enemigos.
> 
> Si hubieras nacido en Argelia, que está ahí al lado , o en Arabia saudita... llevarías un burka todo el tiempo y estarías feliz con ello de la misma manera que llevas mascarilla y ya te has acostumbrado.



Eso es falso yo he hablado con ellas y son críticas con el sistema lo q ocurre es debido a la represión no pueden hablar.
Anda q no he hablado con moras divorciadas y separadas jaja.

Y abs


----------



## Luftwuaje (4 Abr 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Muchas no lo son.... hasta que se les planta delante un motivo para serlo.
> 
> He visto a mucha gente sensata cambiar de acera en cuento los feminazis le ponen un sugus delante.
> 
> ...



Da igual hombres o mujeres, por lo general ( no al 100%) son activistas progres.
Hoy están en la manifestación pro feminismo, y mañana estarían con otra pancarta en el mismo sitio y a la misma hora defendiendo al pueblo palestino, o el no a las nucleares, o la consigna que sus jefes considerasen más lucrativa para su cartera e intereses.
Ahora mismo el feminismo y el tema de géneros alternos y volátiles, es lo que más beneficios les está reportando, y por eso lo explotan.

Si mañana se crease un ministerio del cambio climático y se le soltasen 21.500.000.000 millones de jureles para repartir entre sus acólitos, en vez de morados llevarían los pelos verdes, y en lugar de dar charlas de perspectiva de género e igualdad, darían charlas de eco sostenibilidad, e impacto medioambiental.
Y serían los mismos perros pero con otro collar.

Es la apestosa izquierda posmoderna, maestra en la supervivencia y enriquecimiento a través de la monopolización en la creación y explotación de problemas inexistentes.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Abr 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Los hombres feminazis:
> 
> 
> - Son policías, y detienen a la gente sin investigar nada, porque se lo han ordenado, dicen.
> ...



De acuerdo en todo pero matizar en la última.

Si conoces a alguien que es falsodenunciado (en la vida real, no en un foro), y antes iba de feminista estando de acuerdo con todas las políticas progres al respecto, todo el derecho del mundo a decirle en su cara (no en un post, cara a cara en la vida real) que disfrute lo que ha defendido siempre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Eso es falso yo he hablado con ellas y son críticas con el sistema lo q ocurre es debido a la represión no pueden hablar.
> Anda q no he hablado con moras divorciadas y separadas jaja.
> 
> Y abs



Tú has hablado con las " antivacunas " , unas herejes inadaptadas . Miles de millones de mujeres musulmanas son felices con su vida , con sus rituales , su sociedad , con su casa, con su familia numerosa, con su marido proveedor y que se viste por los pies y no cambiarían su vida por la tuya ni locas


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> te podría escribir un libro sobre el tema y quizás lo haga .
> Pero por simplificar mucho , la percepción que pueda tener una persona sobre el mismo ser es subjetiva .
> Un gato o un perro, actualmente puede ser la única familia de una persona . Su mente ve al animal como al bebé o el núcleo familiar que no tiene pero que habita en nuestro instinto.
> Para mi abuela los gatos no tenían nombre ni sabía cuantos había . Pululaban alrededor de la casa cazando ratones y dormían donde podían . A veces desaparecían porque los cazaban los zorros, o los perros , o enfermaban y morían entre los arbustos sin que nadie lo supiese , pero como las gatas son muy prolíficas siempre había ejemplares jóvenes de repuesto .
> ...



Pues ánimo con lo del libro, pero ojalá lo escribas sobre esta sexualidad esterilizante en la que vivimos. Es una opinión muy a contracorriente y que expresas con mucha claridad.

Lo otro no lo veo, me parece proyectar, humanizar a los animales. Suena muy compasivo, pero me parece que al final para lo que sirve es para degradar a las personas.

En cualquier caso, lo de "subnormalidades" me sobró, no supe medir la expresión. A cierta hora del día ya parece que no rijo mucho. Espero que aceptes mis disculpas, son patinazos...


----------



## Vanatico (5 Abr 2022)

Nuevo aviso a navegantes.


----------



## Vanatico (14 Abr 2022)

Mas de 70 colectivos y asociaciones feministas de Castilla y Leon enfadadisimos porque "Vox va en serio"









Revolución feminista en apoyo a las mujeres de Castilla y León tras la investidura de Vox con Mañueco


Desde Rebelión Feminista de León, Asamblea Feminista de Burgos y Movimiento Feminista de Salamanca han realizado un manifiesto en el que muestran su repulsa al ideario de los de Abascal, que quiere "rescatar el fascismo y adaptarlo a nuestros días".




www.publico.es


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Decipher (14 Abr 2022)

Se puede oler el tinte de pelo rojo en la foto.


----------



## Decipher (14 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Mas de 70 colectivos y asociaciones feministas de Castilla y Leon enfadadisimos porque "Vox va en serio"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, estaban acostumbrados al PP, podemos entender la sorpresa. Por cierto espero que todos los que hablaban de "falsa oposición" vengan a decir algo.


----------



## Vanatico (14 Abr 2022)

Se quejan de que la nueva ley de violencia intrafamiliar impulsada por Vox va quitar toda la pasta subvencionada a sus asociaciones y que no hay derecho,que de que van a vivir ellas??


----------



## feldene flash (14 Abr 2022)

pues a disfrutar lo votado


----------



## propellerman (15 Abr 2022)

Daria igual que VOX no hiciera nada porque éste cachondeo se va a acabar más pronto que tarde por falta de dinero para sostenerlo.
Los diferentes gobiernos autonómicos y el propio gobierno central despilfarrando dinero en éstas y otras mamandurrias no son diferentes de la familia de manirrotos que quema el dinero sabiendo que finalmente el banco les cancelara las tarjetas de crédito y entonces sólo habrá deudas, y con suerte la comida en el DIA y la ropa en el Primark, mientras; 200 € fundidos en trapitos entre la señora y la nena de la casa tic tac tic tac, 300 € gastados en cenorra y copeo el finde tic tac tic tac, 150 € a la semana en comida a domicilio tic tac tic tac tic tac.

Aquí la "tarjeta de crédito" nos la van a cancelar desde más allá de nuestras fronteras y no tardando

Enviado desde mi RMX2193 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Abr 2022)

Policía movilizada, calles cortadas para permitir la manifestacion, comercios cerrados, ciudadanos alertados... para esto:






*HASTA CUANDO????*


----------



## jpjp (15 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> pues a disfrutar lo votado



Que guay ver a gente conocida tuya en paro jeje


----------



## algemeine (15 Abr 2022)

OJALA, y que revoquen la licencia que a ellas les subvencionan y a mi no y las que gracias a eso estan en cierta empresa publica a la calle.


----------



## feldene flash (16 Abr 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Que guay ver a gente conocida tuya en paro jeje




que guay ver a los de vox robarte en la puta cara montando sus chiringuitos de violencia intrafamiliar y dejando a mujeres maltratadas o niños furto de esa violencia sin atencion , niños españoles por supuesto , pero de izquierdas , que esos sobran....

eso es de gente decernte que entiende las problematicas del pais , no de subnormales que votan a mentirosos

tu ni eres decente ni tienes neuronas para entender una mierda , en un par de años me cuentas que tal vox , porque todos tenemos claro que o no van a hacer nada , como hasta ahora o lo que van a hacer es robar , sin mas

por eso que a disfrutar lo votado


----------



## Vanatico (18 Abr 2022)

Foto tipo de grupo de asociacion subvencionada de mujeres contrarias a tener que buscarse un trabajo.
Prefieren cobrar un sueldo por no hacer nada.
Esto se acabo en Castilla y Leon.Deberan volver al mercado laboral.


----------



## propellerman (19 Abr 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Foto tipo de grupo de asociacion subvencionada de mujeres contrarias a tener que buscarse un trabajo.
> Prefieren cobrar un sueldo por no hacer nada.
> Esto se acabo en Castilla y Leon.*Deberan* *volver al mercado laboral**.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028654



Buena parte de ellas por su perfil son inempleables en la empresa privada, de hecho las más veteranas son carne de rotonda poligonera con completo a cambio de un bocadillo de calamares porque a parte de ser inempleables al estar ya físicamente acabadas no va a cargar ninguno con ellas y cuando estemos en el guano no va a haber dinero para paguitas


----------

